# Wheel and tire choices for Levo



## Telewacker (Oct 5, 2005)

I recently got a 2020 Levo Turbo Expert tricked out with a 170mm Fox 38, Magura MT5 eSTOP brakes, Cascade link, Planet 3, Thompson Elite stem, etc. It has the stock Butcher tires. I'm experimenting with a mullet plus wheelset...29x3.0 DHF front and 27.5x2.8 DHF rear, flipping the suspension into the high position. Just curious what folks are running on their Levos?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I ordered a 2021 that should be here in about 6 weeks. This will be a first for me, 
i bought 2 DHF to put on. Are you using the arrow way to roll or for the rear
do you reverse it?


----------



## Telewacker (Oct 5, 2005)

33red said:


> I ordered a 2021 that should be here in about 6 weeks. This will be a first for me,
> i bought 2 DHF to put on. Are you using the arrow way to roll or for the rear
> do you reverse it?


I have the normal orientation. Are you going to try the Butchers first?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I plan to put 3.0 from the start, i have the tires. Last year i started with 2.6 (i was on 27.5) moved to 2.8 after 2 months and for my riding i prefer 3.0.


----------



## Telewacker (Oct 5, 2005)

33red said:


> I plan to put 3.0 from the start, i have the tires. Last year i started with 2.6 (i was on 27.5) moved to 2.8 after 2 months and for my riding i prefer 3.0.


Are you planning to go 27.5+ in the rear?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Yes i like high bikes for where i ride.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Telewacker said:


> I recently got a 2020 Levo Turbo Expert tricked out with a 170mm Fox 38, Magura MT5 eSTOP brakes, Cascade link, Planet 3, Thompson Elite stem, etc. It has the stock Butcher tires. I'm experimenting with a mullet plus wheelset...29x3.0 DHF front and 27.5x2.8 DHF rear, flipping the suspension into the high position. Just curious what folks are running on their Levos?


Are your rims wide enough for those tires?


----------



## Telewacker (Oct 5, 2005)

mikesee said:


> Are your rims wide enough for those tires?


I had this set of wheels already. The front rim is A WTB Scraper 45mm and the rear is an Ibis 35mm. I left the Butchers on the Roval wheels that came with the bike. The only change I made was to drill the rims out and install Shrader tubless valves.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Telewacker said:


> I had this set of wheels already. The front rim is A WTB Scraper 45mm and the rear is an Ibis 35mm. I left the Butchers on the Roval wheels that came with the bike. The only change I made was to drill the rims out and install Shrader tubless valves.


?


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

29x2.6 front and 27.5x3.0 rear on all 4 of my last Levos.


----------



## Telewacker (Oct 5, 2005)

Why the smaller front tire?


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Telewacker said:


> Why the smaller front tire?


The 29x3.0 is just too big IMO and slows the turning. Ive built 4 Levos this way and I love it.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Tires are a personal thing and dependent on where you ride. I ride in So Cal and my choice of tires are from Maxxis F Assegai EXO + 29x2.6 and R Aggressor DD 27.5 x 2.5. I find ebikes goes thru rear tires fast and will pinch flat a tire in no time. I choose a rear tire with DD casing and I find the Aggressor grip good enough, but they last a lot longer then just about most tires out there.


----------



## Telewacker (Oct 5, 2005)

mtbbiker said:


> Tires are a personal thing and dependent on where you ride. I ride in So Cal and my choice of tires are from Maxxis F Assegai EXO + 29x2.6 and R Aggressor DD 27.5 x 2.5. I find ebikes goes thru rear tires fast and will pinch flat a tire in no time. I choose a rear tire with DD casing and I find the Aggressor grip good enough, but they last a lot longer then just about most tires out there.


I'm in NorCal and where I live conditions are similar to the Socal riding I've done. Have you ever tried plus size tires on your ebike?


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Telewacker said:


> I'm in NorCal and where I live conditions are similar to the Socal riding I've done. Have you ever tried plus size tires on your ebike?


Maxxis DHR 27.5x2.8. I loved the tire, very expensive, but the biggest issue I had was keeping the side walls from pinching or rocks cutting them. I tried 4 2.8" tires and all had this issue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Telewacker (Oct 5, 2005)

I've not had that problem fortunately. I'm happy with my 27.5 x 2.8 DHF. What about a bigger front tire? Have you experimented with that?


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Telewacker said:


> I've not had that problem fortunately. I'm happy with my 27.5 x 2.8 DHF. What about a bigger front tire? Have you experimented with that?


For me in So Cal on a 29" wheel, I've never felt the need to go any bigger then 2.6". But One day I should give it try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Telewacker said:


> Why the smaller front tire?


A lot of bikes are coming stock with 29x2.6 front and 27.5x2.8 rear. I just tried the 27.5x3.0 rear and love it. It gives amazing traction and Cush.


----------

